# Which boat would you pick and why?



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

I just made a few calls this afternoon and think I may have an extra job making about $600 more a month and looking to spend that money on a new boat. I'm looking for a shallow running flats boat with good size. I've taken alook at the explorer but have a few others in mind. Wondering which you would choose if you had a choice.
Majek 21'
Shoalwater Cat 21'
Explorer 21'
Shallow Sport 21'
Add some others if you think any are better. Also add size of motor and brand. 
Thanks for everyones help.

LW


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

*Boat*

Just cause your going to be making 600 dollers more a month doesnt mean you need to spend it all......We need to know most importantly where you fish.....what kind of fishing you do?? Sight fishing, drifting, wading? Also how often do you plan on fishing and with how many people? Theres milions of possibilities. Dont forget the flats cat!!


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

West Bay, Christmas, Chocolate... I do all three types of fishing and plan on doing it multiple times a month. Also will have anywhere from 1-5 on the boat at anytime.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

IMO:

Shallow sport may be overpriced,

Explorer with the v on front turn end on end more violently-just make sure you know this(happens with all the flat's boats though) always, everytime wear your kill switch

I personally liked the cat hulls the best for ride and shallow water ability in one boat

The only real good advice is to go on demos of at least different styles of boats to get a feel for what you like- because I will tell you right now all the choices you listed will have fans and people who hate them but they are all basically good boats.

your opinion of how a boat performs will be yours and yours alone. The thing I would do is make a list of what you want in a boat, then go try some out, readjust your list and then make your selection.


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

*Boat*

I personaly would buy a nice used boat....Like a old el pescador or an older majek possibly with a bad motor and put a new motor on it.....Safe your money man....A few times a month doesnt constitute a new boat in my book but its your money....Spend it how ya like.


----------



## 2shallow/majek (Jan 8, 2008)

Not a 21 Majek RFL for those bays- stick to something with some sort of "V"- you really don't need be skinny like you need to handle the chop in those bays. RFL also doesn't drift very well unless you use two drift socks. I love my RFL but it is way more useful further south.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

with two jobs how are you going to have the time to fish?


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

The extra just is just on weekend and will only work a few days out of the month. If I had got the boat I would say that I would use it 10-15 per month. I understand that these bays can get choppy but I don't like the V shape hull.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a 2003 transport with a 140 4 stroke suzuki that has 425 hours on the motor which is not very many.You can see it on my website.Going for a good deal call


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Boatright !!!!!*

God down to Boatright Marine & get Glen to take you for a ride on one of his 20 0r 22 ft Boatright...

You will change your mind about those plastic boats....

Best bay/flats boat I ever owned in 40+ years of fishing the Texas coast!!

www.boatrightmarine.com

Supergas


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Well you have made for a hard question...as you have picked some great boats to choose from!!! Just find the one that fits your needs the best and shop around to find the best deal you can.


----------



## twwp (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a 21 explorer tv with a 150 hpdi p.m. me if you would like a test drive. Runs shallow, good hole shot and does average in the chop. It will swap ends on you but with mine I have to be really rough with it for it to happen. I've been on all of them and each has its pros and cons for what I do (east and west matagorda, port mansfield, and port isabel) the explorer works for me.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

twwp, What exactly do you mean by swap ends on you ?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

IMO if your gonna carry 4 or 5 people comfortably and drift fish you need at least 22 feet so everyone has enough room to fish.Plus the extra lengh will give you a better ride in the rough stuff.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

*Gulf Coast*

I have fished from Shoalwater V, Explorer V, and the Gulf Coast low side and my preference is the Gulf Coast. I have the 180GC and to me it fishes bigger than the 21 Explorer I think because it is wider. Just my opinion.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

I like my Shoalwater cat alot so far but its smaller. I dont have any experience with the others but all are high quality.


----------



## aggie80 (Aug 21, 2007)

i would look into the haynie boats. i have the 24' ho and love it. they run shallow and are very smooth/dry riding boats. check out chris's marine in aransas pass.


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

Like I said I'm looking for more of a cats boat more than tv. I've looked at the JH, Shoalwater and Explorer tv but really like the flat/cat style boat


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Just wait a couple of months until gas is $4.50 a gallon and you will have your pick of new, or used boats....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

jmack said:


> twwp, What exactly do you mean by swap ends on you ?


because of the design of flats style boats, it is easier to submerge the bow when running in rough water which can cause the stern to come sliding around - sometimes rather suddenly and violently. hence the term, "swapping ends." i think that's to what he's referring.


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

Great point!


BeachCityBoy said:


> Just wait a couple of months until gas is $4.50 a gallon and you will have your pick of new, or used boats....


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Look at a Tran Cat. He builds a great boat. He has a couple of used ones on his site. I had a 21' Tran Cat but I sold it and bought his xlr8 model to run a little faster.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

oh i see... i run a shoalwater 19 tv and have been in some really ruff stuff many time but have never had this happen to me and hope i never do.... I love my tv but the next one i get will be a 22 mosca bay raider..


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Whats the web address for the trans boats ? My buddy just got his new 23' or may be 24' not real sure transport, in fact we are taking it in the morning...


----------



## waderX (Sep 5, 2007)

I never understand why people get on here and ask "what boat should i buy". That is a very broad question and you are going to get a lot of biased opinions. A Explorer owner is going to recomend an Explorer, a Majek owner is going to recomend a Majek and so on and so on. 

All the boats you have mentioned are quality boats. Narrow it down to a few you like best, and then go test drive them all. Then you can make an educated decision from your first hand knowledge. 

Then make a post asking about likes/dislikes from people who own that particular boat. At least thats the way I would go about it. Good luck in your quest for a new boat. 

One tip: Go test drive them in not so favorable conditions. Any boat is going to ride great in slick calm conditions, or running it in a bayou of some sort.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

You need to take a test drive and decide which one fits YOUR style and needs. I wouldn't run any of the boats listed here in a million yrs. because they don't have any use to me but some people need that type of performance.


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

waderX the reason that I ask the question like I did was to see what everyone would say about the boats listed. I know owners of each will say what they like about each but they will also say what they don't like about each. Or so I thought... I plan on test driving whatever I buy and by posting it the way I did i'm now throwing flatcat, ultracat and trancat into the mix after others have brought them up


----------



## Capt. Rob Baylor (Aug 12, 2005)

I would for sure take a ride in an UltraCat. I tested most of the boats listed as well as a few that are not listed. I can tell you hands down the UltraCat was the best riding, fastest, and driest cat hull on the market. If you want to take a ride give me a call you can test drive mine. Capt. Rob.


----------



## 2shallow/majek (Jan 8, 2008)

I run a Majek and didn't suggest a Majek...


----------



## Shimanobandit (Sep 26, 2006)

I have friends that have different boats
Majek RFL and Trans Cat runs shallower than any other boats I've been on, the Trans Cat is the wettest riding boat I've ever been on but it is a very nice boat and would't mind owning one, the RFL is a better boat for down south and is still like the Trans Cat a bumpy ride in moderate chop. Another friend of mine has a Majek Illysion and you wouldn't think but the way it handles is unbelievable it's very dry riding and takes the waves pretty goog for a flats boat. I own an Explorer and it will swap ends on you like right now. Oh yeh that illusion turns on a dime to where the top two slide more on the turns.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

"......but really like the flat/cat style boat"

You may have answered you own question. We love our FC.
http://www.flatscat.com/


----------



## austinag (Aug 13, 2004)

I run a 21.5 JH and while similar to an Explorer the end sliding on you is more of a function of driver error. IE having your motor trimmed up to far to make those turns or driving in chop when it should be trimmed down. I have gone through some 4-5 ft wave in a storm and also learned how to run in some skinny water with my TRP. I can;t run in 10 inches for long, but can do it and have. Go for a test drive like the others have said. Also, if this is your first boat, you wont know how to really drive for a couple of years. I've had mine for 4 yrs now and to tell you he truth just now really trust what it can and can not do. Hope that helps.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

For those of you unfamilar with swapping ends and the need for wearing your kill switch, read the below thread, at the end of the first page there is a link to a story about a guy who nearly had his leg cut all the way off and wife and kids run over after being throw out of boat. also lots more stories on what can happen. I have known a few people this has happen to- it is very scary what CAN happen

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=152406&page=1&pp=10&highlight=swapping+ends


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

I just got mine. A Shoalwater 21 Cat. I demoed the Ultracat, Shoalwater and came down to the Shoalwater based on fit and finish and the -tenure of the manufacturer. Ultracas been building boats for less than 5 years adn Shoalwater for almost 30. They are both good boats, but resale or trade in I think will be better on the Shoalwater due to their longer track record of making boats. I plan my trips out with good weather in mind, and slowly try to identify the boats strengths and weakneses. Finding out when the boat will turn over with your family on board is downright negligent and reckless I think. Fishing is supposed to be fun and exiting and not a thrill ride that may end up in tragedy if not done safely. I usually go out with my Three children and another dult on board for safety reasons. I do not let any one of my kids on or off the boat without their vests on, and always wathc what I am doing and most importantly what others are doing. The boat I chose fill my needs for the space, ride requirements I had in mind. It rides realtively smooth on rougher water and dry as well. Runs shallow 8 incehs static draft, about 5-6 on plane maybe less.


----------



## Capt.Matt Stennett (Apr 1, 2008)

i have a 1998 shoalwater 25' it has been a great boat for all around use this is my first boat i went with a used boat to teach my that there will always be a problem no matter the age of the boat i would start with a used one too before u jump in to something new they can become a money pitt very fast.


----------



## Canuck (Dec 14, 2004)

I chose the 21 Shoalwater Cat for the below reasons:

Company integrity
Warranty
The company's ability to listen and design what I WANT
Company response
Resale ability (Shoalwaters are great for resale)
Quality of finishing
They equip their boats with Etecs
Several other reasons....


----------



## ebarrera77 (Aug 31, 2007)

How much are those texas skiffs? How do they handle 1 or 2 ft waves?



Supergas said:


> God down to Boatright Marine & get Glen to take you for a ride on one of his 20 0r 22 ft Boatright...
> 
> You will change your mind about those plastic boats....
> 
> ...


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> because of the design of flats style boats, it is easier to submerge the bow when running in rough water which can cause the stern to come sliding around - sometimes rather suddenly and violently. hence the term, "swapping ends." i think that's to what he's referring.


Close. If you quarter a big wave or catch it at an off angle the bow deflects instead of cutting through and the stern comes on around. The best way to prevent it is to run with the motor jacked down when in the big chop.

As fars as which boat goes. I have a 21' Explorer. It suits my needs. Not the shallowist, fastest or prettyist but it has been in almost every bay on the Texas coast and got me to the fishing holes and back to the dock. Runs well in rough water and is suprisingly dry.


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a 24' El Pescador with a 225 Optimax.
I run it in West Bay--handles the chop reasonably well and runs shallow enough to go most places I want to go.
Has plenty of room.
Not the fastest but it is smooth riding and solid.
You have to pay attention when running the boat.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

The Majek ... everyday of the week brother ... They're proud of them but for good reason ...

This of course really has a lot to do with your style of fishing and the water you fish but, you know how it goes ...


----------



## BIG TROUT (Dec 19, 2005)

*purchase a boat*

Hire a guide twice a month. It's cheaper. 0 storage,fuel,insurance and maintinance costs. You'll spend most of your day looking for fish. A guide will have the fish allready located. The really good one's are a pleasure to fish with.


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Big ole thick welded john boat. Good on gas and and a good reef hopper for chocolate and surrounding areas.


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

Twice a month.... if you read futher up the page you will notice that I want to fish more than twice a month. Thanks for your input though



BIG TROUT said:


> Hire a guide twice a month. It's cheaper. 0 storage,fuel,insurance and maintinance costs. You'll spend most of your day looking for fish. A guide will have the fish allready located. The really good one's are a pleasure to fish with.


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

MOSCA is making cats now, probably be a good 6 months though. buy used is my advice


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

i fish those same areas almost weekly after duck season and i have a 21' destiny (explorer). my 2cents is to stay away from the full tunnels and go w/ a pocket tunnel. they're faster and better on the gas. and those explorers dont go as shallow as you might think. i wish explorer/destiny would make a boat w/ a pocket tunnel in it.i'd give up the couple of inches for speed and better gas mileage. the tunnels just zapp all the HP out.check out those XLR8's , lighting fast and go everywhere my boat goes. but heavy on the pocket book. super expensive (even used). i talked to a boat maunufacturer who has only had pocket tunnels in is boat and those boats ran great and he tried a little bitty tunnel in the pocket tunnel and it slowed the boat down big time. the way gas is and will probalbly be for years is to buy a efficient boat w/ a effecient motor ( HPDI or 4 Stroke)


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

Went with a buddy two weeks ago in his 22' TransCat. Awesome boat. Pricey though. He bought a used one. 2005 I think. It went absolutely everywhere we took it with no problems. Very windy weekend and handeled the bay chop with ease.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I had the 21 Tran Cat and it was a great boat. Runs extremely shallow but can be a little wet. I had a 19' Explorer TV and it was not that shallow and tried to swap ends on me. Not driver error. I had the engine all the way down. I think the 19 was much worse than the longer models. I have a 22 XLR8 now and I love it. Drafts 12" but will run in less. I wade a lot so a nice fast smooth ride there is the way I like it. Tran builds great boats. Give them a call.


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

I have been in both a Trans Cat and Ultra Cat and find them both to be kinda roughin chop. (Aransas Bay to Baffin homewaters) They will run and float shallow, I will trade the differance of several inches of shallow for the comfort of my Explorer 23. I can run in 8" (I did not say get up in 8") and float in 10" and be able to run out of baffin or cross Aransas bay when they get whipped up with kidney's still attached. I am on the water 4-5 times a month and have never come close to swapping ends with my boat. When I brought it home in 05, I put it to the test to find out how to get the back to come around. Now I know the feeling and can make any changes needed to keep the back of the boat in the back. But, wearing your kill switch is by far the best advice you can take from allof the post. No matter what boat you buy. If you are going to run shallow wear the kill switch.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

lwright said:


> The extra just is just on weekend and will only work a few days out of the month. If I had got the boat I would say that I would use it 10-15 per month. I understand that these bays can get choppy but I don't like the V shape hull.


WOW, 10 to 15 times a month. I live on the water and have two boats and only one job and I only work 14 days a month and I don't even get out 10 to 15 times a month. At any rate, where do you live? and is this your first boat? If it is, your first boat usually gets you to the point of what boat you really want. My wife let me buy a used but good condition john boat my first time around. Spent 2K on it and the guy let me take it to the water to test it out and said if there was anything at all wrong with it, he'd give it to me for free. I used that ole' boat for about 4 years and sold it to a friend for the same 2K. Bought a 21 foot center console Aqua-Sport. Granted it fits more people in it, but I have regreted selling my little 16 foot john boat with its 60 hp motor. I spend twice as much on gas and maintenance and dont nearly get the range I did with the little boat. Trust me when I tell you, once you get out there fishing in your own boat, you'll know what you want. Once other piece of advice. I have RARELY been able to get 3 to 5 people's schedules to coincide on the same day where we can all fish. You'll be lucky after the first six months to get ANYONE to go fishing with you. They all say they'll go, then when its time, you'll be sitting at the house or boat dock waisting valuable fishing time only to get a call that they overslept, or they cant go now. Anyhow, thats just my .02 cents for anyone looking for a first boat. Oh, and by the way, the reason I would venture to say its your first boat is because, if it wasn't, you wouldn't be asking, you'd already know.......

Good Luck,
Adolph


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes it would be my first boat to own. And yes 10-15 seems like alot but not out of the question. I live in Missouri City and can make the short drive over to Alvin after work and put in somewhere close to there. I don't want a john boat or any other cheap/inexpensive boat I want sometime I can be proud of and want to take people out in. I don't have wife or anyone to tie me down so I can go as I please and do what I want with my money. (Luckly) 10-15 may be alittle much now that I think about it so i will say 8-12 and pretty sure I can get that done. Thanks for the advice though.


adpostel said:


> WOW, 10 to 15 times a month. I live on the water and have two boats and only one job and I only work 14 days a month and I don't even get out 10 to 15 times a month. At any rate, where do you live? and is this your first boat? If it is, your first boat usually gets you to the point of what boat you really want. My wife let me buy a used but good condition john boat my first time around. Spent 2K on it and the guy let me take it to the water to test it out and said if there was anything at all wrong with it, he'd give it to me for free. I used that ole' boat for about 4 years and sold it to a friend for the same 2K. Bought a 21 foot center console Aqua-Sport. Granted it fits more people in it, but I have regreted selling my little 16 foot john boat with its 60 hp motor. I spend twice as much on gas and maintenance and dont nearly get the range I did with the little boat. Trust me when I tell you, once you get out there fishing in your own boat, you'll know what you want. Once other piece of advice. I have RARELY been able to get 3 to 5 people's schedules to coincide on the same day where we can all fish. You'll be lucky after the first six months to get ANYONE to go fishing with you. They all say they'll go, then when its time, you'll be sitting at the house or boat dock waisting valuable fishing time only to get a call that they overslept, or they cant go now. Anyhow, thats just my .02 cents for anyone looking for a first boat. Oh, and by the way, the reason I would venture to say its your first boat is because, if it wasn't, you wouldn't be asking, you'd already know.......
> 
> Good Luck,
> Adolph


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

LW your right, with no wifey to hold you down, you could easily make it down to the coast a couple times a week. There is nothing cheap or funky about a "John" Boat. That Boatwright that was posted up earlier in the thread is nothing to be ashamed about.

http://www.boatrightmarine.com/cuerpo_gallery.php?from=fishing&modelid=52

Unless your tournament fishing and doing 60 - 100 mile roundtrips while fishing. A nice aluminum hulled boat will do you just fine with waaay less maintenance and especially if your gonna be running out to Chocolate Bay and San Luis Pass. Those two places aren't fiberglass friendly, not to mention if you take the trek over to West Bay to fish the Deer Islands and Confederate, you'll be glad to have the flat bottom.

Ease of trailering, loading and unloading is another issue. With gas prices the way they are, being able to pull a john boat with a smaller truck is worth its weight in gold (Literally) You put a 4500 pound fiberglass boat on a 1000 pound trailer and your gonna need a 4X4 to pull that joker out of the launch. I am just offering some experience here. I've had them both and guarantee you that I miss the john boat. But, If I had to buy a fiberglass boat for what we all do, I'd buy an older 17' Boston Whaler Montauk outfitted with a newer 4-stroke motor. And that my friend, would be something to be proud of...... 
Good Luck in the search, and keep us posted........


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

Not saying there is anything wrong with a john boat but just not what i'm looking for. Thanks for the help thought. I'm going with a buddy this weekend to test out the Shoalwater cat and also the JH 21'. He is trying to talk me into the JH which is a sharp looking boat.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Good deal, I'm sure you'll be pleased with either. I can certainly respect the fact that you have an idea of what you want, and are trying to narrow down thsoe options. You are right, they are both nice rigs. Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

lwright from what you say it looks like Galveston is your home turf and I am not sure a Cat Style boat is what you are looking for because it can get pretty rough in west bay. I would go with a V Hull style boat to cut the chop, but that is my opinion.


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

Bird_Dog said:


> lwright from what you say it looks like Galveston is your home turf and I am not sure a Cat Style boat is what you are looking for because it can get pretty rough in west bay. I would go with a V Hull style boat to cut the chop, but that is my opinion.


Get back to work... &*%[email protected]


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

You may want to look at a bay stealth or something like it. I think they are pretty popular down in the bigger bays. It handles chop well, and with a pocket tunnel and TRP runs pretty shallow. My buddy has one and I like it. If I had the money, I would look at a haynie, a shallow sport or a pescador, but I am not in the real big bays much. I fish mid-lower coast mostly. Those Haynies sure are dry though and can cut some chop.

You might want to think about going with some guides for 6 weeks or so and picking them based on the hull they run. That way you get some time in the boat and fishing from it, without spending the money yet. Then once you decide what you want, with gas prices this high, you should be able to find one for a good deal with a year or so on it. 

That's what I would do!


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

You owe it to yourself to ride in them all and grade them against one another. I chose the Tran Cat, it was the best for me and my criteria. Let me know if I can be of any assistance.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey, what about the Mosca lol

You got try EVERYTHING you can... and pick what suits you best


----------



## POC Transplant (Feb 26, 2008)

21' Shoalwater Cat w/ 150 or 200 etec. Check around on this site. Shoalwaters cant be beat for service from the factory.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Canuck said:


> I chose the 21 Shoalwater Cat for the below reasons:
> 
> 
> Company integrity
> ...


Man, that boat looks completely different from the other side...


----------



## barleydog (Mar 15, 2008)

Check out them Marshall's. Have the Etecs, and Norman is one of the best people I have ever done business with. Would definetly buy another boat or two from him!


----------



## AggyCat (Apr 21, 2005)

FlatsCat 21 with a 140 Suzuki- smooth, dry, shallow, easy on the gas, economical, just not the fastest boat on the block.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

lwright,
Boat shopping is awesome! That's great that you will be able to use the new toy as much as you are able to....but...if you are towing your boat and getting on the water 12 times a month, at ~$50 per trip, I think you just spent your $600 per month budget.


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

I wouldn't be driving all the time. Thats the good thing about taking people with you... Also we go and stay weekends down in Galveston or where we going fishing for the weekend. The EXTRA money will be to pay for the boat and have EXTRA spending money.


----------



## txbowhunter4life (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a 2008 21 tran cat for sale that is rigged to the max. Lime green over white with T-Top, large color gps,trolling motor w/2 gel batteries and charger, CD,trim tabs,225 honda with 18 hrs. My grandfather house has come up for sale and the toys must go. Can be seen on trans website. Call me 979-966-3763


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

take a look @ the new haynie 21 cat it was interduced @ the corpus show this weekend very impresive


----------



## tailchaser22 (Aug 14, 2005)

Any pics of the Haynie Cat.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Wish I had that type of money I just needed to spend every month!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Everyone acts like West Galveston Bay is one of the Great Lakes. LOL!. It's not even a big lake by Texas Standards. West Matty is a whole lot bigger and rougher than West Galv. 

The boats you mentioned will all do fine in West Bay. I would just avoid anything that is totally flat like the RFL.

I would add Mosca to your list. If I was going to buy a tunnel V, that's the one I would buy.


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Hmmmm.....seems to be a couple of posts missing from this thread....lol


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

lwright said:


> . I live in Missouri City and can make the short drive over to Alvin after work and put in somewhere close to there.


Where do you put in at Alvin? It seems to not be on the coast or near a lake?


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

f you would like to demo the SCB Stingray, PM me. Cat hull, shallow water performance, and fast.....


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

*Alvin*



Flat's Hunter said:


> Where do you put in at Alvin? It seems to not be on the coast or near a lake?


That would be Chocolate Bayou


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Texxan1 said:


> Hey, what about the Mosca lol
> 
> You got try EVERYTHING you can... and pick what suits you best


Mosca is my favorite boat but way way way too much money.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I would also like to see pics of the Haynie Cat


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Hard to beat a Tran cat but i would look at the new Shoalwater 19 cat that is one fine rig.The new Simmons Stingray is nice but too pricey for me.


----------



## chris coulter (Aug 3, 2006)

i will post pics of the haynie cat soon as i get it back from coastline they are fitting it for a trailer it is very impresive if it is wet it will get up and runs in the ruff stuff also any boat rayburn haynie builds is bad a-- will post pics soon


----------



## Porthole (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, you looked at the 19 Cat, but it was not free and did not come with the Lazy Boy lean post package. LOL. Tell you mom I need my ground blind back. P- salms



SHOALWATER TV said:


> Hard to beat a Tran cat but i would look at the new Shoalwater 19 cat that is one fine rig.The new Simmons Stingray is nice but too pricey for me.


----------

